# Scott longhorn mini pro advantage



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got a scott mini pro advantge and i use to shoot a truball ht with a click. i always thought that scotts were faster than truball and thats the way they have been when i shot them but my mini pro was harder to get it to go off after the click. i know i can call scott and get a faster moon but i just wanted to know if anyone else has had the same problem. thanks


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Ad a pro that was slower after the click but my longhorn three is super fast after the click that I might as well not even use the clicker on it........


----------



## paulizzy (May 10, 2009)

just a question would you ever hunt with your longhorn and if you did would you take the clicker out


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i havev never hunted with it but i can only shoot with a click so i would call scott and ask for whatever half moon you have but for not such a destinced click. and i would have one that as soon as you click it wouldnt take much to go off because if you stop a deer with a sound it and sees you then you click its gonna run pretty soon after that so i would get one that goes off easy or i hunt with a cater insatiable 3.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

loosen the set screw and adjust the cam... It will go off as fast as you want it to... I have 2 of them... pm me if you need to..


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I agree you just need to learn to set up a hinge. The click really doesn't control how fast it goes off unless you are a finger clincher to fire it. I have a hinge setup routine if you want to PM me that might change the way you shoot a hinge if you are interested.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are having trouble making it go off it is because you have already lost your tension before you start your firing sequence, like having a pair of vice grips that are to loose or to tight before squeezing the vice grips together to clamp onto the bolt. If you have it adjusted just right the vice grips will do work perfectly, I believe you have your hinge setup like a pair of vice grips that are to loose. You are squeezing and nothing is happening, again I have a routine for setting up a hinge that could help.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't forget that Scott's have a little set screw on the head to adjust the speed that way also.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I think he's referring to the distance between the "click" and when it fires....I think there is a .006 and .009 moon but, I'm probably wrong...I'd just call Scott, they're great folks and will help you out..
Both of my Minis are faster than my Tru-Balls...I prefer the Tru-Ball my son prefers the Scott.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks but i just am shooting it with out a click. I use to shoot a whalens hooker release which is clickless but i just could never shoot a hinge the same but after forcing myself to tonight i am shooting better than i did because i can change how fast it goes off


----------

